# coat color and muscle tone???



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

What color coat shows muscle tone the best???


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

one would imagine shiny black. and white conceals it the most.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

If iI had to pick something i would say lighter colors light red fawns, and light chocolate.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> one would imagine shiny black. and white conceals it the most.


Probably the other way around. Lighter colours show up muscle better. Very easy to see muscles on a white dog.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya i agree with aus, lighter colors show it better. Pep is really hard to show her deff { not that she is ripped, but when she was in shape this summer it was hard to get hers to show on camera.} Fawn and the lighter colors where you can see shadows cast by the muscle tone shows up alot better then the black.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Lots of people notice or comment on my girls muscle tone when I'm out with her. I think muscles show well on a blue dog


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

i was just guessing because bodybuilders oil up with dark oil to show definition so i imagine the same applies to a dog....but what do i know lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

hardest is black brindle... I know Diesel has muscle, u just can't see it..lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Lots of people notice or comment on my girls muscle tone when I'm out with her. I think muscles show well on a blue dog


i think it is just cause she is ripped lol. No blue I think is dark and just light enough to show a decent contrast. But white some times if it is bright out could be a hit or miss I would think.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

White and dark brindles make muscle tone harder to see and as said fawns or lighter colored coats tend to show muscle much better.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Rudy4747 said:


> i think it is just cause she is ripped lol. No blue I think is dark and just light enough to show a decent contrast. But white some times if it is bright out could be a hit or miss I would think.


Lol! I agree


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Brindles are the hardest to see or capture in photo's, the lighting has to be just right, imo. Extreme contrasts, like white or black, show really well if the light is at the right angle. My oddly colored male (some sort of dilute red, he runs the gamut between red and champagne, depending on lighting and his coat is actually made up of hairs that are red on the base and fade out to colorless on the ends) looks really muscular in person, but it never shows in photo's, no matter the lighting. He's lacking in depth of chest and therefore looks like he has no tuck, therefore he always looks fat in photo's, despite the fact you can see rib on him. It's an odd color and I can't say I ever seen photo's of that color where the dog looked ripped.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yea.. its tough to capture muscle tone in photos.. gotta have the right angle and lighting.. photoshop helps too to darken shadows


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

My Bodacious and Shadow Wolf's Ryker are two of the few darker brindles that shows and wins in ADBA because brindle us literally like camo and hides the muscle tone. It is even hard to get it to show in pictures. Any solid color shows it easier, however I do find that dogs with cleaner shiny coats no matter the color show off the muscle the best.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Red shows it very well. Brindle shows it the least.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Brindle is terrible at showing definition! You show the best tone with the way the light hits you're dog. It's shows the shadows and depth and brindle breaks that up and white sucks also. Tans, Reds, Blues seem to be the right shades. Medium solid colors. My blue has the same tone as my old brindle and takes much better photos.

I never knew how much her old watch dog blood would show up. She's half Gaff and Has a lot of Beelzabub on top. I always thought she looked Gaff but now see the watchdog showing itself.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

She's gorgeous! I'm normally not a fan of blues, but she's just Stunnng!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

not really sure what you'd call this color.. but it shows muscle tone very well.. RIP Allie Boo










running w/ my roommates Mexican Hairless Chi


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

I think that's seal.

Thanks on the Maggie Compliments. I never liked blues either but when my brindle had to be put down my wife took it real hard. She actually had to be medicated to go into work. I decided I needed a pup in the house to pick her spirits up and the only registered pups in Michigan that Feb. were hers. When I went to look at the litter they had 7 litter mates in a pen and she was caged alone I knew I had to have her then. The runt of the litter but she was dominating the others at 8 weeks old. She keeps us very busy but that's what they're supposed to do!


----------



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

@fishnrob now she is bad ass


----------



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

Also where did u get her from fishnrob


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Local couple with a champion show Gaff female and a Male that was mostly watchdog in it's ped. They bred them once and realized it was more than they could handle and fixed him.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Champagne and blue.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

cEElint that color is referred to as seal.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

wow gorgeous dogs.

i think light has a great deal to do with it.... in the darker settings i think white probably looks best...and in bright light it shows no shadows.... 

i believe dark colors react in the opposite way....and everything in between follows the same pattern. 

seemed like an educated guess lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Rob, your Maggie is one of my favorite blue bitches on here besides my girl  Bella is also has alot of watchdog in her ped and I love the look of both our girls. How big is your girl??

Anyways, here's some muscled up pics of my girl! I think muscle tone shows up real well on blue dogs


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks, She's 19" at the shoulders and 52#'s. My gamebred dogs all weighed between 42-50#'s and were all an inch taller at 20". She works as hard as all my other dogs did.


----------

